# When Do You Remove the FreeBSD Install Media?



## Scribner (Feb 16, 2019)

After installation, when are you supposed to remove the installation media? In the FreeBSD Handbook, it says, "If the installation is complete, select [ Reboot ] to reboot the computer and start the new FreeBSD system. Do not forget to remove the FreeBSD install media or the computer may boot from it again." In the book _Absolute FreeBSD, 3rd Edition_, the author writes, "Then I reboot, pull the installation media, and boot into a complete FreeBSD install!" I want to know exactly when you are supposed to remove the install media.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 16, 2019)

I don't remember but it doesn't matter and you won't hurt anything. Just reboot and it takes a few seconds. During that time, pop the disk. I think you can probably pop the disk first. If it tries to grab "reboot" off the disk then just reinsert it.


----------



## trev (Feb 16, 2019)

If the system reboots into the install media, you will need to remove it before rebooting. If it doesn't, you can remove it whenever you want.

Note: you cannot use `camcontrol eject cd0` from within the installer to eject the disc because it is in use. You can use that after you have booted your FreeBSD installation from the hard disk. Of course, if you have a CD/DVD with an eject button, you can use that


----------



## Scribner (Feb 16, 2019)

I should have specified that I'm using a USB stick.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 16, 2019)

I prefer to use the USB stick medium, keep one hand on it and watch the screen for when it's between rebooting and loading the OS to pull it out. It will go dark momentarily. That's when I pull it out and have never had a problem using the same stick on another machine after doing so.


----------



## qtsidekick (Feb 16, 2019)

If your USB has green light, wait for it to stop blinking and then unplug it after you reboot he system. I always time it when I issue the `reboot` command; as soon as I see disk sync to 0 on the screen.


----------



## Yze (Feb 16, 2019)

academic speaking; you can remove the USB stick after system initiated successful the reboot (e.g. BIOS/EFI shows up). The main reason this sentence was added is to make sure to avoid booting from the install media "accidentally" again.


----------

